# 1st Morel



## Mike Burgess (Apr 2, 2017)

Found my first Morel ever Friday afternoon at a park in Harford County. I went out for a morel hunt but found this one accidentally by a sign on the edge of a parking lot. I would not have found it if I didn't have to go back to my truck for something I forgot. Found a second on 8" from the front bumper of my truck when going for my first aid bag after an idiotic incident cut and gave me a black eye. Both were half free's, the first one was huge...I'll probably never find another one as big as my first morel ever!


----------

